# The Real Cure - Treatment



## fael (Apr 24, 2019)

Important notes before reading the program:-

1. If you wish to follow the program, follow it at your own responsibility, I only share information.

2. Each one of you would require different ratios of minerals, some may need more magnesium than calcium, some may need them in 1:1 ratio, etc... It is up to you to find out what works best for you.

At first, please read carefully and whether you choose to believe this or not, please try the program yourself and give it the time it needs, then share your opinion.

The cause of this disorder, is a deficiency in major minerals (electrolytes), magnesium comes in first place, then calcium, sodium, potassium and chloride. Mainly magnesium and calcium.

To make a complete recovery, You simply need to replenish you reserves of these important minerals.

Of course if you do a blood test for these, it won't show up and may show up as normal. As serum blood test doesn't reflect your actual status of these vital minerals, you can read more about this online and do your own research.

If you have a deficiency, diet alone won't help correct them, as the modern diet and the soils are depleted of these minerals, especially magnesium!

Most of you probably will recover on magnesium alone, some of you on magnesium and calcium and some of you may need the co-factors of magnesium in order to make it work. Calcium and magnesium work together in the body.

Note: minerals need some time to be replenished, some you of you may see results in a week or two, while others may take up to a month or two.

Very important note: the type (form) of the supplement and the dosage is key, as not all supplements are created equal, such as: magnesium oxide (4% absorption) and calcium carbonate, which unfortunately are the most available supplements in the market.

Here's a list of the minerals and the best types:-


Magnesium, I recommend the following:-
Good State | Liquid Ionic Magnesium 200 https://www.amazon.com/Magnesium-Supplement-Digestive-Essential-Development/dp/B008PW18KQ, it has fulvic acid, which helps in nutrients absorption and assimilation
Doctor's Best High Absorption Magnesium Glycinate Lysinate https://www.amazon.com/Doctors-Best-Absorption-Magnesium-Glycinate/dp/B000BD0RT0?th=1

Calcium, I recommend the following:-
Calcium Orotate https://www.amazon.com/Bulksupplements-Calcium-Orotate-Powder-grams/dp/B01HQN094A , don't take any other type of calcium

Salt (Sodium Chloride)
Himalayan Pink Salt

Potassium
I don't suggest taking it from supplements at all, you must obtain it from food


Here's a list of the cofactors you may need:-


Boron, very important as it works with calcium and magnesium, I recommend taking no more than 3 mg per day, this is a good supplement https://www.amazon.com/NOW-Foods-P30321-Boron-Capsules/dp/B00093D2NU
B vitamins, especially B6 as it helps magnesium and potassium transportation into the cells. Note: At first when you take B vitamins, you may feel worse, because your body will excrete the excess in urine, along with some electrolytes. So I suggest taking very low doses of the B vitamins of a little while, beware that most of the B vitamins supplements have very high doses. For B Vitamins, I recommend *Jarrow B-Right*. you may split the dose https://www.amazon.com/Jarrow-Formulas-B-right-Supports-Cardiovascular/dp/B0016003Z0
Selenium, note if you take it, you'll need to take iodine as well. I recommend taking no more than 200 mcg per day for a little while. I recommend taking in the form of selenium yeast selenomethionine. https://www.amazon.ca/Jamieson-Laboratories-Selenium-100-mcg/dp/B00CP7PZHY
Zinc, note if you take it, you'll need to take copper as well. Zinc gluconate is a good form to take. Try not to take more than 10 mg of zinc a day a day and no more than 0.5 mg of copper a day
Combination of the other trace minerals. https://www.amazon.com/Good-State-Liquid-Minerals-servings/dp/B005PGA3QU
Omega 3, 6 ,9 https://www.amazon.com/Jamieson-Omega-3-6-9-1200mg-softgels/dp/B01JQSOGH4

Here's the program:-


At first, eat well and try to choose healthier foods
Start with cofactors if you need them in the suggested dosages.
Take 200 mg of magnesium in the day and another 200 mg in the night, preferably with a meal. Note: when you take magnesium, you need sodium as well, 4.17 times more to be exact. So, 200 * 4.17 = 834 mg of salt (Sodium Chloride) with it. Note: that some of you may need more salt. Also, eat a banana or two a day to obtain some potassium, or any other food source you prefer. Do your research on potassium foods.
Don't start taking calcium yet, until you heartbeat slows down and reach between 60 - 90 bpm, while you're in rest state. You may need to take calcium and magnesium together in the first step, but its better to take some magnesium for a while before taking calcium, as calcium may make you feel worse at first, because it needs magnesium in order to work.
Once you're there, slow down on magnesium. take 100 mg of magnesium and 100 mg of calcium together, along with salt like suggested above 417 mg. Don't exceed 1:1 ration of calcium and magnesium. Magnesium and potassium, slows down your heart rate, while sodium and calcium increases it, try figuring out the right balance for you.
Your body can only absorbs and handles calcium and potassium only if you resolve the magnesium deficiency first, so at this point, try to increase your potassium intake. If you feel worse on potassium, increase your salt intake.
Note: if you get diarrhea when taking magnesium, try to take a little bit of calcium with it, or try take less of magnesium until there's no more diarrhea. This is normal as magnesium has a laxative effect.
Try to avoid the following foods, as they hinder the absorption of nutrients:-
Wheat
Barley
Rye
Oats, Oatmeal - even if it says that it's gluten free.
Fried Food - nothing fried! You should boil, broil or bake .
Bad oils
No burned fats
Any nitrates added to meat - (ie: deli meats)
No carbonated drinks of any kind within one hour before, during or one hour after meals.
Skin of a baked potato (or yam, or sweet potato). If you boil a potato, you can eat the skins.

Once you follow this program, you will get the feel of what each mineral does to your body and you'll become experts in knowing which mineral to take more or less of. You have to really listen to your body.

You have to go through with this program to see the results with your own eyes! And when you do, please spread the word an help others.

I wish you all health and prosperity.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

calcium supplements are not healthy especially for your heart . not sure about the other ones


----------



## seven (Oct 3, 2015)

Bunch of bullshit. I did many blood test and I am not deficient in any nutrient. Your body needs only little bit of vitamins and minerals. I think most people here tried magnesium supplements before without any results.


----------



## esroh (Jan 4, 2017)

no.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Even if it does work trying to find the balance each individual person requires would take forever and is literally impossible...Simply because we are all different and dont have access to all the above special testing thats probably needed....

Im so glad it worked for you though...Keep doing it.......

As I have said before if you find a solution to this condition that works stick with it....

The real problem each individual that develops DP has is not really knowing what brought it on in the first place...If we knew this we could maybe tackle the problem at source...In the meantime we are left with meds and exercise and living healthier etc etc....One day science will figure out whats at the heart of DP...In the meantime its trial and error for us all...


----------

